# When you see a VW beetle, you yell...



## garsh

... and then you hit your friend in the arm.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Punch buggy no punch back!


----------



## JWardell

Never heard of the second choice.


----------



## Maevra

Slug bug makes me think you wipe your snot on the person. Hmm... I know a cousin who would have LOVED that version.


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Punch buggy no punch back!


Ha! I forgot about the "no slugs back" part...

There was also something about colors too:
"Slug Bug yellow"

I think there was a color that was two punches or something.

EDIT to add... did anyone else also do PADIDDLE? First one to see a car with only one headlight would shout out "padiddle!" No idea why... can't remember if it also involved shoulder punches.


----------



## Griff

I had a friend that did "padiddle"


----------



## Ken Voss

Don't forget "Love Bug"


----------



## garsh

Lovesword said:


> EDIT to add... did anyone else also do PADIDDLE? First one to see a car with only one headlight would shout out "padiddle!" No idea why... can't remember if it also involved shoulder punches.


Yep, we had pididdle too. But we never played that second half mentioned in Urban Dictionary.


----------



## 3V Pilot

JWardell said:


> Never heard of the second choice.


That's funny, I was thinking the same thing about the first choice. Must be a West Coast/East Cost thing.


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Never heard of the second choice.


Never heard of the first choice! Maybe this is a West vs east thing...

Edit.. exactly what @Mike Land just said :tearsofjoy:


----------



## Griff

Mike Land said:


> That's funny, I was thinking the same thing about the first choice. Must be a West Coast/East Cost thing.


I was thinking the same thing. 
Punch buggy, North East for reference


----------



## 3V Pilot

California was a Slug Bug state for sure.


----------



## garsh

Nobody knows how to spell pididdle. 
Neat datamap. Unfortunately, it combines "punch buggy" and "slug bug" together to compare against "pididdle".

Punch Buggies vs. Perdiddles: The Geography of Road Trip Games


----------



## Brett

In Hollywood it's Slug Bug.


----------



## MelindaV

what the f is a pididdle?


----------



## mdfraz

Slug bug in Iowa when I was growing up. 

Never really got into the padiddle thing with a headlight out.

Anyone ever tap the roof of their car as they pass through a yellow light and say either "beer" or "sex"? Obviously, that was a slightly different game than the other two we've been discussing.....


----------



## MelindaV

mdfraz said:


> Anyone ever tap the roof of their car as they pass through a yellow light and say either "beer" or "sex"? Obviously, that was a slightly different game than the other two we've been discussing.....


was this on road trips with your parents? :tmi:


----------



## mdfraz

No, ma'am. This was more of a high school buddies road trip type of thing.


----------



## 3V Pilot

My kids started this thing where they would hold their breath anytime we drove through a tunnel. Never had so much fun slowing down!


----------



## mdfraz

My cousins held their breaths passing cemeteries. There are some really big cemeteries out there.....


----------



## MelindaV

Mike Land said:


> My kids started this thing where they would hold their breath anytime we drove through a tunnel. Never had so much fun slowing down!


that's better than honking all the way thru the tunnel


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> that's better than honking all the way thru the tunnel


Ah, you've met my dad then?


----------



## JWardell

garsh said:


> Nobody knows how to spell pididdle.
> Neat datamap. Unfortunately, it combines "punch buggy" and "slug bug" together to compare against "pididdle".
> 
> Punch Buggies vs. Perdiddles: The Geography of Road Trip Games


Your map seems to contradict the west coasters here, showing that punch buggy is indeed very common in CA.
Then again I don't trust it, never heard of Perdiddle. Everyone knows it's pediddle!

These were games we definitely played around middle school age. Now I only yell out when I often see a Toyota driving around with it high beams on, with a word I can't repeat here!


----------



## 3V Pilot

JWardell said:


> Your map seems to contradict the west coasters here, showing that punch buggy is indeed very common in CA.
> Then again I don't trust it, never heard of Perdiddle. Everyone knows it's pediddle!
> 
> These were games we definitely played around middle school age. Now I only yell out when I often see a Toyota driving around with it high beams on, with a word I can't repeat here!


Uh.....everyone knows pediddle......sorry but I've never heard of that or Perdiddle or anything close. Is it the same thing as Slug Bug or something different???


----------



## garsh

JWardell said:


> Your map seems to contradict the west coasters here, showing that punch buggy is indeed very common in CA.


That particular map doesn't distinguish "slug bug" from "punch buggy" - it groups them together.


----------



## JWardell

Mike Land said:


> Uh.....everyone knows pediddle......sorry but I've never heard of that or Perdiddle or anything close. Is it the same thing as Slug Bug or something different???


You must just come from a special land where everyone has working headlights!


----------

